# Bandsaw mill plans??



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I have been back and forth on buying a bandsaw sawmill. I like my Woodbug but ...... To make a long story short, I have the opportunity to have a local tech college build me a bandsaw sawmill. All I have to do is supply the ideas (plans) and money for parts. I am looking for input on GOOD, practical plans. I started with the idea of a Linn Mill kit, but that's too easy for them, they want plans and then we will modify, improve, change, suck up money.....
TIA

Kit


----------



## olyman (Feb 12, 2008)

bill reeks 7404b us hwy 231 south cromwell,ky 42333-9515


----------



## woodshop (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you looked at Rails bandsaw he made? Do a search, there was a huge detailed thread on it. He got the plans from some guy in Alaska I think. He used tires for the wheels that the band runs on.


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 13, 2008)

VT-Woodchuck said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been back and forth on buying a bandsaw sawmill. I like my Woodbug but ...... To make a long story short, I have the opportunity to have a local tech college build me a bandsaw sawmill. All I have to do is supply the ideas (plans) and money for parts. I am looking for input on GOOD, practical plans. I started with the idea of a Linn Mill kit, but that's too easy for them, they want plans and then we will modify, improve, change, suck up money.....
> TIA
> 
> Kit



I have very detailed plan's for a tire bansawmill , if you want a copy just pm me . Cheer's MM


----------

